# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Emmerdale Autographs

## squarelady

Just to let Emmerdale fans know my friend wrote to Matthew Bose (Paul) a couple of weeks ago asking for an autograph and one of the BSA pins that all the blokes where wearing at the BSA's this year. He wrote back to her, and she got it today. She got a signed card, a letter from him saying he remembered and thank you and a little booklet with the order of events for the BSA's. What a lovely bloke!  :Wub:

----------


## Treacle

Is that the gay one? If it is I like him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Is that the gay one? If it is I like him.


Yeah, him.

----------


## squarelady

> Is that the gay one? If it is I like him.


Yer it is!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

I can't start collecting Emmerdale autographs I have enough sending for EE ones.

----------


## squarelady

> I can't start collecting Emmerdale autographs I have enough sending for EE ones.


 :Lol:  I started doing Casualty until I ran out of stamps. Eastenders takes up far too much of my time!

----------


## Treacle

Then when EE get new cards in I always feel like I'm missing out.

----------


## squarelady

> Then when EE get new cards in I always feel like I'm missing out.


Totally have that problem, along with the problem of actually catching the actors/actresses when they aren't _really_ busy with scripts.

----------


## Treacle

I just don't send off for the new ones. There isn't any point.

----------


## squarelady

> I just don't send off for the new ones. There isn't any point.


I do, I'm quite glad I do in a lot of cases. Like Perry Fenwick, personalised the second card I go but not the first!

----------


## Treacle

That's one advantage I suppose.

----------


## Tamzi

I keep on meaning to send of for casualty and Emmerdale ones, then I never get round to it!
xxx

----------


## Jemma

How do you get autographs from Emmerdale actors?

----------


## squarelady

> How do you get autographs from Emmerdale actors?


You write to their fanmail address which is -

c/o Yorkshire Television
The Television Centre
Leeds
LS3 1JS

----------


## Jemma

Ok thanks, does it take long?  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

Well my friend only wrote to Matthew Bose and it took her a couple of weeks. Like with any soap it'll depend on their filming schedules.

----------


## Jemma

Well I'll write and just wait i suppose lol. Thanks for your help  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

That's okay! Anytime!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I've got over 200 autographs now, from many of the different stars

----------


## squarelady

Hi im writing on behalf of one of my friends who recently received the mathew Bose autograph and was curiour if any body knows if he is Gay in real life we have been having a discussion and cant decide! Please help

----------


## Katy

i'm not sure i dont think hes gay in real life. 

Ive not got any autographs yet. I always mean to but then never get time.

----------


## squarelady

Thanks for your help that's what my friend said but I didnt beleive her!

----------


## Katy

if he was i reckon the papers would have had it by now. It didnt take them long to publish about jake maskell to be gay.

----------


## squarelady

Good point but Jake doesn't play a gay man so it's not obvious!

----------


## Katy

yeh i suppose.

----------


## Jemma

No he is gay because in an interview with a soap magazine a while ago(cant remember which one sorry) he referred to his boyfriend!

----------


## kathys_sister

Yes Paul is Gay, his former boyfriend is my friend's brother and what you see on screen with him is the same off. A lovely fellow, long may he stay in Emmerdale..

----------


## kirsty_g

pauls gay

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

Yep its quite obvious

----------


## hannah-mj

> Just to let Emmerdale fans know my friend wrote to Matthew Bose (Paul) a couple of weeks ago asking for an autograph and one of the BSA pins that all the blokes where wearing at the BSA's this year. He wrote back to her, and she got it today. She got a signed card, a letter from him saying he remembered and thank you and a little booklet with the order of events for the BSA's. What a lovely bloke!


 god thats really nice!
im waiting for most of the people in eastenders to get back to me at the moment i sent off for everyone current in the show (all in one day lol  :Big Grin: )
xxx

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

Hiya, i was just wondering when you send off for emmerdale autographs can you put all the letters in just one envelope, as it works for Eastenders. I just wanted to know if it works, and if so who has actually recieved any if they done it that way

----------


## samantha nixon

i send mine seperately as i think its only eastenders that works but you could try with a couple and see if it works but you have to put as stamp on all youre sae's as they arent freepost like ee

----------

